# Joshua fight



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just watched one of the best finishes to a fight ever !!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Best fight I've seen in years, well done Joshua.


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thought he was gunna lose half way through but wow wot a turn around well-deserved 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

One of the best fights I can remember seeing in recent times. I have a lot of respect for both fighters. They are both real class acts in and out of the ring.


----------

